# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Microsoft прекращает поддержку старых версий IE

## Tcinet

С сегодняшнего дня корпорация Microsoft прекращает техническую поддержку старых версий своего браузера Internet Explorer. Наиболее старой поддерживаемой версией останется IE 11. Используемая на операционных системах Windows 10, 8.1 и 7, она по-прежнему будет получать необходимые обновления безопасности. Соответственно, всем консервативным пользователям, не желающим отказываться от привычного ПО, необходимо обновить свои браузеры Internet Explorer до 11 версии.

Нынешний шаг Microsoft вполне укладывается в политику корпорации по обновлению своего ПО. Можно вспомнить, что ранее без поддержки осталась все еще популярная операционная система Windows XP. Представители Microsoft объясняют эту генеральную линию заботой о безопасности пользователей. И в данном случае с ними трудно не согласиться: добрую половину плановых ежемесячных обновлений ПО от Microsoft традиционно составляют патчи для устранения уязвимостей, которые постоянно обнаруживаются в старых версиях Internet Explorer.

----------

